# Wrap a brisket fat cap up or down?



## gotbags-10 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone saw a difference? I've always done mine fat cap down but I think my next one I may try fat cap up so the meat can sit in all the juice.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello gotbags-10.  Now you opened a can of worms.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Gonna get all sorts of replies.  I do mine fat cap up.  Thought being the fat can then baste the meat.  Others will tell you the opposite so seems to me it may not matter which way you smoke it.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gotbags-10 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just to clarify. I am wondering about fat cap up or down when wrapping in foil.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't foil till it's done. Then most of the time I just tent it untill ready to searve. I like the bark.

I would go fat up if I was going to foil.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2013)

Fat up...You want the meat in contact with the flavorful liquid in the foil...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 28, 2013)

You can do brisket fat cap up or down.  I prefer fat side down. This helps protect the rub/bark from sticking to the grate and from the heat in an electric smoker. Not looking for grill marks on the meat side! I usually foil at the 160-165 mark and the foil will hold the moisture in and still protect the softened bark. If you don't foil, you will get a heavier bark. If you do fat side up, you may get an even heavier bark though it might stick to the grate. I just like the softer bark. Try it both ways. There is no right or wrong here, only personal preference!

   Mike


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 28, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Fat up...You want the meat in contact with the flavorful liquid in the foil...JJ



+1



So MS Smoker said:


> You can do brisket fat cap up or down.  I prefer fat side down. This helps protect the rub/bark from sticking to the grate and from the heat in an electric smoker. Not looking for grill marks on the meat side! I usually foil at the 160-165 mark and the foil will hold the moisture in and still protect the softened bark. If you don't foil, you will get a heavier bark. If you do fat side up, you may get an even heavier bark though it might stick to the grate. I just like the softer bark. Try it both ways. There is no right or wrong here, only personal preference!
> 
> Mike



??????  OP asked up or down AFTER he wraps. LOL


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> +1
> ?????? OP asked up or down AFTER he wraps. LOL


So I would go down also. Why have all that beautiful bark soaking in fat drippings??


----------

